# Masterbuilt Electric Smoker "Now at Sam's Club"



## goingcamping (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey all...

Any of you looking for the MES, I noticed my local Sam's Club had them in stock and for sale! They are the SS model with the digital control and glass front..like this one!













MasterbuiltElectricSmokers.jpg



__ goingcamping
__ Mar 16, 2013


----------



## old sarge (Mar 16, 2013)

Let us know if it proves to be reliable.


----------



## goingcamping (Mar 16, 2013)

old sarge said:


> Let us know if it proves to be reliable.



I'm not buying one (mine is far superior to any store bought smoker), I was just passing the info along as quite a few were inquiring why Masterbuilt pulled them!

~Brett


----------



## old sarge (Mar 16, 2013)

I understand.  I am sure some folks will go out to look and buy.  It will be interesting to see if the problems are fixed.


----------



## suya (Mar 16, 2013)

I think the newer unit with the big glass door was the one with all the problems. This unit is the older unit which I guess was/is more reliable.


----------



## geerock (Mar 16, 2013)

Those are actually pics of the gen 1.  Its the 20070211 which was a nice unit with 1200 watt element.  Beats the hell out of the gen 2 IMHO.


----------



## dward51 (Mar 16, 2013)

Guess they may have gotten their issues with the factory addressed?  They had pulled the new models from both of the Sam's Clubs near me.  Time will tell though.  So who's going to be the first to test one?  Of if someone who has the original 2012 model happens to be in a Sam's in the near future, how about looking it over to see if you can notice any changes.

Also was the price the same as it was higher on BPS and Cabela's websites if I recall correctly.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 16, 2013)

IF I was in the market for an electric smoker, Masterbuilt would be at the top of the list.  For a smoker to avoid.  Prior models seem to have been very reliable. But lately too many problems to risk spending money on one. If Masterbuilt would, on their website, offer an explanation as to what went wrong and that the problems have been addressed and all is well, I might be tempted.  IF I was in the market for an electric smoker.


----------



## goingcamping (Mar 17, 2013)

I have come to the conclusion that average 'purchaser' will have zero knowledge of smoking and even less knowledge of the previous issues that the MES has plagued owners with...I only thought that people might want to know that the MES is, once again, available at Sam's Club! The rhetoric that may be included with one's purchase of the MES is (as with all purchases) on one's own discretion. While issue that the MES may have is addressed remains to be seen. I wish nothing but the best Q come forth from said machine. It has been proven it is possible!

Controversy is great water cooler conversation, but proof requires hands on and an 'in the trenches' experience!

Happy Smokin' (whatever it is we smoke one!),

~Brett


----------



## dward51 (Mar 17, 2013)

People will only buy stuff that does not work for so long before looking elsewhere.   Sad, but I think we might be witnessing the slow demise of Masterbuilt as we know it.


----------



## goingcamping (Mar 17, 2013)

Truth be told...I could care less! The free market world should ALWAYS determine what we perceive as a good value...see my statement below!

~brett


----------



## chiefwej (Mar 17, 2013)

If the one pictured (gen 1 unit) is indeed what is now selling at Sam's Club, that's great news.  That is the tried and true design that has worked so well for many people here for years.


----------



## tazamaraz (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah, I was on the verge of buying a MES because the little $99 Brinkman I have is too small to put as much as I'd like in there but after spending a month reading, here mostly, but other places too, the problems that come with the MES and most other affordable smokers are just to many for me to justify taking the chance. I have no patience dealing with customer service and excuses. So, I'm investing in some fireplace rope and some heat sealant and I'm going to perfect a little cheapy that's only problem is size.  I'll probably use this thing until it falls apart, by then hopefully, someone out there will have perfected a smoker that doesn't cost as much as a small car and doesn't fall apart or require rebuilding.  Until reading here, I was unaware that things such as gasket rope and heat sealant existed.  :)

While I know perfection is the goal and even though the thermostat in this thing is way off and says it doesn't get over 200 degrees, the internal thermometer I use tells me all I need to know. If I crank it to the max it gets the meat cooked in a timely manner and turning it down prolongs the cooking process for pulled pork and slower cooked meats. It puts out a ton of smoke (unfortunately a lot of it goes out the cracks but I'm working on that) and as far as I can tell, that's what it is all about.


----------



## chiefwej (Mar 27, 2013)

You can also still get the gen1 unit on Amazon with free shipping.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2013)

I got my MES 30 and my MES 40 both from Cabelas, and I love them both.

I don't know about the new ones, but the ones like mine that people have had problems with seem to mostly be from Sam's Club.

They even have their own model numbers, probably because old "Wally" has a direct deal with China to make theirs more cheaply.

Bear


----------



## hardcookin (Jun 23, 2017)

jonhsmith said:


> Guess they may have gotten their issues with the factory addressed?  They had pulled the new models from both of the Sam's Clubs near me.  Time will tell though.  So who's going to be the first to test one?  Of if someone who has the original 2012 model happens to be in a Sam's in the near future, how about looking it over to see if you can notice any changes.
> 
> Also was the price the same as it was higher on BPS and Cabela's websites if I recall correctly. See all at: http://bestsmokersinfo.com/best-electric-smoker-reviews/



That post is over 4 years old. Maybe you could do a search for more current posts.


----------



## dward51 (Jun 23, 2017)

Yep, 4 years old and several generations later MES is still on the market.....  And there are a ton of owners in this forum.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 23, 2017)

dward51 said:


> Yep, 4 years old and several generations later MES is still on the market.....  And there are a ton of owners in this forum.


So True! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






They keep chugging along.

Bear


----------



## dwdunlap (Jun 24, 2017)

For what it maybe worth... be aware MES probably has 25-30 models at any one time. A few main models and all sorts of small variations for all outlets of their units. I found I had to do real research for each store and "sale". The model you see at one store may look like the same one you find "cheaper" down the street but check the specs and features.

I bought mine (version two) as I had  done my research - mostly on MSF - and read the pluses and minuses so knew what I was looking for. My final choice was largely determined by my wild hair "*MUST HAVE TODAY*"!  But, I bought from a name dealer and I paid the very nominal fee for a repair package just in case.

I am very happy with my MES II. I like the remote and the glass door. I find the smoker temp readout to be way off from my Maverick and adjust the MES temp based on that reading. The AMS smoke tube provides all the smoke I want for as long as I want and I lite it with a small propane torch. I also bought a 10 g heavy duty extension cord has never failed, Bottom line... true set and forget smoking I monitor from my chair in front of the game!

I'm happy with mine....


----------

